# What does tail wagging mean???



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've owned rats for almost a year and I've always had friends that owned rats and I have to say this is definitely a first for me. I had my rats out for about 2 hours and they were having a grand time but I figured it was time for a water break. One girl was under my pillow so I took it off and she wiggled her tail. It looked exactly like a little corn snake moving around. What the heck does this mean??? Everything I found says it's an aggression thing but there's no way that's possible in this context


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I've only had a few rats who do this. The situations it's happened make me think it means excitement, "back off", or pleasure. One of my first rats would do this while boggling if I was petting him but he'd also do it if he was eating and another rat came up to him. I've also seen them do it in anticipation of play. So I guess it prolly has multiple meanings. ;D


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

Maybe I scared her when I took the pillow off so she wagged as a warning? IDK, she's very skittish so I could see that being possible but she was having fun moments before and she was perfectly fine with me picking her up immediately after.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I had a foster rat who did this! As far as I could tell, it was a sign of excitement, both good and bad. He would usually do it when he was about get into an argument with one of his cagemates. xP


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Only my Cheerio has ever done it and did it when she was extremely happy. I've read that it comes with extreme emotion of really any kind. Sort of like how people can tremble with anger, sadness, happiness, ect.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Agree with everyone else here. I would guess in your case that she was just super content and comfy. I had a girl that would wag her tail when cuddled up on my lap, just like some rats boggle their eyes.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I had to share this video lol

Baby is dreaming and tail wagging extreme lol
https://youtu.be/rEwcsl9UN90

&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiDeYOszvhk


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

Those videos are absolutely adorable moonkissed but not exactly what I mean. Her wiggle was exactly like this video.
https://youtu.be/ORx2pHInvTg
Of course it could be the something kind of like how people don't all sneeze the same way but this is a better example of what I mean


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladylazerstar702 said:


> Those videos are absolutely adorable moonkissed but not exactly what I mean. Her wiggle was exactly like this video.
> https://youtu.be/ORx2pHInvTg
> Of course it could be the something kind of like how people don't all sneeze the same way but this is a better example of what I mean


I know. Dreaming babies are just extreme with it lol 

Also sometimes my girls do the tail wag when they are in heat as well, I didn't think of that before.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hmm I think that might be it. All 4 of my girls were in heat that day, jumping all over each and trying to mount each other lol. It's good to hear she's not getting worse socially or aggressive. She's the rat I've always had the most issues with behaviorally.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

So update, today I was laying down in bed with the rats and tusk, my sweetest and most loving girl came and laid down right next to me. She was about half asleep and looked cute as all heck so I gave her a good petting. Lo and behold, she started wagging her tail! I'm still baffled as to why Ganymede did the tail wiggle that originated this post but I gotta admit watching tusk wiggle her sleepy tail melted my heart.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

2 of my 4 males quite regularly did tail wiggles, almost only when they were out playing. Their tail wiggling context seemed to be when they were excited (when they suddenly come to a stop while hopping around everywhere, wiggle tail while staring at me, run off again) or when seemingly thinking about their next play move  Jag does tail wiggles quite a bit when he's sitting on my lap during playtime and looking alert


----------

